# Gardasee for beginners



## Fredo73 (31. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

scheinbar ist es garnicht so einfach komprimierte Infos und Übersichten zu den Trails am Gardasee zu bekommen, Bezahlmaps und generelle Übersichten mal ausgenommen:-/
Per Googelsuche habe ich zwar einiges gefunden, aber das ist meist schon recht breitgefächert
und deckt meist den kompletten See samt weitläufiger Umgebung ab. Alternativ kostet die
"Supertrailmap" 20€...

Hintergrund: Ich fahre in einigen Wochen mit einigen Freunden an den Gardasee u.A. auch zum Biken. wir wollen entspannt ein paar Touren machen, idealerweise mit der Gondel von Malcesine auf den Monte Baldo, und dann runter. Allerdings sind wir nicht so die Cracks und Sachen wie der 601er und ähnliche Kaliber kommen da nicht in Frage, allerdings sollten es auch keine Wanderwege sein, die abgefahren werden wollen.

Ich dachte da an Trails um Kategorie S1-S2.
Kann mir da jemand Tips/Infos geben? Würde mich sehr freuen!

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Kruko (31. Mai 2016)

Schau dir mal die fünf Bücher von Andreas Albrecht an. Dort sind viele interessante Touren drin. Alternativ such mal im Netz nach dem Lago-Biker. Das war mal ein kostenloses Heft. Findet man aber noch bei issuu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (31. Mai 2016)

601 ist meist S2....


----------



## s1monster (1. Juni 2016)

Vor 5 Minuten habe ich gelesen dass der 601 meist S3-S4 ist...
…oder war das deine persönliche Einschätzung?


----------



## sun909 (1. Juni 2016)

Den "kleinen" Thread zum Gardasee hier im Unterforum hast du gesehen? 

Sind zwar viele Seiten, aber dort findest du ALLE Infos zu den von dir gewünschten Kategorien, da die gleiche Frage im Monatsrhythmus gestellt wird 

Grüße


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Juni 2016)

s1monster schrieb:


> Vor 5 Minuten habe ich gelesen dass der 601 meist S3-S4 ist...
> …oder war das deine persönliche Einschätzung?


Wo?
Ansonsten siehe singletrail-skala.de

Die Supertrailmap ist sicher ein Anhaltspunkt, wenn man sich garnicht auskennt und nicht weiss, in welches GPS Portal man online schauen soll. Wen der Preis nicht stört.
Aber was ist so schwer daran, sich auf der passenden 1:25000 Kompasskarte eine Strecke (sind ja eh alles "Wanderwege" mit Nummer) auszusuchen, dann diese im Netz zu googeln, und dann ggfs im Gardaseefred dazu eine klare Frage zu stellen?


----------



## s1monster (1. Juni 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wo?



Hier:
http://gardasee-insider.de/601-gardasee-trail/


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Juni 2016)

s1monster schrieb:


> Hier:
> http://gardasee-insider.de/601-gardasee-trail/


 
Tja, ob ein 2014 gegründetes Marketingportal recht hat, oder die Singletrailskala selbst...?

_*Sentiero 601, Gardasee:*
øS-Grad: S2, max. S-Grad: S3_
_ „Der Trail bewegt sich vorrangig auf S2-Niveau. Auf dieser Abfahrt werden ca. 2.000 Höhenmeter abgebaut, weshalb sie u. a. eine gewisse Grundkondition und anhaltendes Konzentrationsvermögen voraussetzt. _
_ Anfangs handelt es sich noch um einen breiteren Weg, der sich jedoch zu einem Singletrail verjüngt. Auf den flacheren Abschnitten hat der Trail S1 bis S2-Charakter. Ab Monte Varangna bewegt man sich über 1.000 Höhenmeter durchgängig auf Stufe S2. Zwischendurch gibt es einen höheren Felsdrop, welcher jedoch umfahren werden kann. Bei Spiaz della Giola nahe Malga Zures fährt man kurzzeitig einen Forstweg entlang, bevor man wieder auf einen S2-Pfad in den Wald abtaucht. Der untere Teil des Weges weist größtenteils S3-Niveau auf.“_


----------



## s1monster (1. Juni 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Tja, ob ein 2014 gegründetes Marketingportal recht hat, oder die Singletrailskala selbst...?



Das war kein Zweifel an deiner Aussage oder der heiligen Singletrailskala. Ich war bloß verwundert. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Juni 2016)

s1monster schrieb:


> Das war kein Zweifel an deiner Aussage oder der heiligen Singletrailskala. Ich war bloß verwundert. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger


 
Ja, ich bin ja selbst auch immer wieder erstaunt, wie schwierig s2-s3 ist, wenn man sonst nur im Flachland Forstwege fährt.
Wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat, ok; ist ja immer super einfach hinterher.
Aber vorher, uaahh...grusel.
Und wenns dann noch regnet oder so...und man zu harte Reifen fährt...


----------



## berkel (1. Juni 2016)

Bzgl. 601:
Realistisch betrachtet ist die Beschreibung auf der Singletrail-Skala Seite nach meiner Einschätzung schon korrekt. Auf Gardasee-Insider scheint es mir etwas übertrieben - _"man fast immer auf über S3 Niveau unterwegs ist und teilweise auch S4 Level beherrschen sollte" -_ S4 ist da nichts, auch nicht ständig S3. Der 601 ist schon schwer, aber auch nicht sooo extrem (natürlich abhängig vom Fahrkönnen), zumal er weder besonders steil noch ausgesetzt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (1. Juni 2016)

IMHO ist der 601er nur für Fortgeschrittene zu empfehlen. Wenn man als "Normalo-MTBer" dort runter möchte wird man ordentlich Stress haben. 
Das sehe ich auch so für Naranch, Anaconda...

Ich würde erst einmal ins Hinterland fahren, z.B. die Marocche antesten. Ganz gut geht auch wenn's von irgendwo länger runter gehen soll der Dosso dei Roveri über der 6er nach Navene. Der hat ein paar Schlüsselstellen, ist aber im großen und ganzen recht gut auch für nicht so versierte Biker zu bewältigen. Jedoch auch mit viel Schotteranteil wie auch auf vielen anderen Trails am Lago.


----------



## der_schwabe (2. Juni 2016)

Ich bin mit 2 Damen letzte Woche u.a. den Monte Giovanni gefahren... sind halt ca. 1.000 hm am Stück, aber oben gibt es lecker Essen und die Abfahrt ist nicht zu heftig (ich glaube das war der 401er auf der Abfahrt, anschliessend kleiner Abstecher zum Tenno See und dann runter bis fast nach Riva, Rest auf sehr gut ausgebautem Radweg bis an die Gardesana... 

als "Quickie" empfiehlt sich auch der Brione; knapp unterhalb des oberen Bunkers in der Spitzkehre gradaus... ein kurzer Trail, dann ein Stück Asphalt, dann kommt der eigentliche Trail... da ist von allem was dabei... 

Viel Spaß und schönen Urlaub


----------



## Fredo73 (3. Juni 2016)

Danke für die zahlreichen hilfreichen Antworten!!
Gestaltet sich garnicht so einfach die Geschichte, vor allem da ich den "easy mode" mit Gondelfahrt eingeplant hatte;-)
Am Altissimo ist scheinbar nicht wirklich was für fortgeschrittene Anfänger zu finden.

Evtl kurz infos zu meiner Gruppe: Meine Begleiter kommen aus Holland. Fahren gut MTB aber, wie sollte es anders sein, nunmal im flachsten Flachland aller Flachländer (Dort gibt es trotzdem wirklich schöne, extra angelegte MTB-Strecken in den Wäldern, die auch ausschliesslich dazu genutzt werden dürfen). Ich selber bekomme S2 mit viel Vorsicht auf die Reihe.
Da ich allerdings keine Ahnung habe wie sich meine Kumpanen im Gelände zurecht finden, kann da nun alles bei rauskommen, von "hast Du nen Knall, da fah ich nicht runter" bis "ahja!! geht doch". 
Nunja...da sich das auch bis zum Urlaub nicht mehr abchecken lässt, denke ich, es wäre vernünftiger den Altissimo von der Liste zu streichen da ich natürlich niemanden in Gefahr bringen möchte, was aber scheinbar der Fall sein könnte auf den Strecken.

Bevor ich das jedoch mache, kann mir evtl. noch der Eine oder Andere zu den anderen dort vorhandenen Trails etwas sagen!?
Da wären nach meiner Recherche noch z.B. der:
- 622
- 650
- "Dosso die Roveri"
- "Sentiero della Pace"
- "Traole Trail"

Skull und Navene habe ich nun aussen vorgelassen da ich diese eh ausschließe.


----------



## Fredo73 (3. Juni 2016)

ich seh grade, zum Dosso dei Roveri gibt`s schon ne Meinung, sorry;-)


----------



## supertacky (4. Juni 2016)

Fredo73 schrieb:


> - "Sentiero della Pace"
> - "Traole Trail"



ist hier zwar schon x-mal geschrieben worden und vermutlich noch immer gültig:

-der Sentiero della Pace (seit 2014 vom SAT mit 601 neu beschildert) ab Malga Zures nach Nago runter ist illegal, 1.Weltkriegs-Denkmalschutz!
-der Traole im oberen Bereich Höhe Malga Zures nach dem Abzweig vom alten 601er ist meines Wissens auch illegal.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Juni 2016)

2er Navene = Dosso de Roveri = s1-s2. Leicht shuttlebar,  hochtreten um 3h. Wer den nicht packt,  sollte generell am Gardasee besser Strasse fahren.

Z. B gibt es immer noch die Runde ab Altissimo 622-650 über Malga Campo Richtung Festa -  Loppio,  das ist nicht so schwer mit viel Forstweg,  war im Fred öfter beschrieben.  Auch oberhalb Arco -  Tenno gibt es schöne Forstwegrunden. Mittlerweile kann man auch von Campi rüber ins Ledrotal auf Forstweg. Forstwegrunden mit viel Panorama gibts auch bei Tremosine -  Tignale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (4. Juni 2016)

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle erst einmal vorsichtig anfangen um die Trails vor Ort langsam anzutesten. IMHO kommen viele an den Lago weil es heisst hier kann man toll MTBen. Das stimmt auch aber idR sind die Sentieros anspruchsvoll und nicht zu unterschätzen. Zu den Niederländern...wir hatten vor ein paar Wochen ein 29er Treffen in den Wupperbergen...dort haben wir eine Gruppe aus NL getroffen, die hatten alle Schrammen von den Wuppertrails.

Wenn ihr in Riva/Torbole seid, würde ich wie schon erwähnt mal auf den Brione, über den Trail wieder runter. Aber uffpasse, ist nicht alles erlaubt mit dem Bike. San Giovanni halte ich für eine sehr gute Idee, konditionell anspruchsvoll, recht einfach bergab auf dem Trail, schöne Panoramen.
Was ich auch gerne mache wenn ich am Lago angekommen bin...Ponale hoch, über Pregasina bis hoch zum Larici. Dort gibt es ein sensationelles Panorama über den Lago. Wenn ihr von dort den Forstweg wieder runterfahrt kann man nach kurzer Zeit rechts in einen Trail über fette Steine fahren (könnte 422b heißen...). Da kann man auch ein wenig antesten. Dann ein nettes Getränk in Pregasina oder auf der Terrazza des E-Werks an der Ponale.
Den 6er Rosso die Roveri kann man als richtige Trailabfahrt bezeichnen, 2-3h Auffahrt je nach Gusto, dann kann man eigentlich das meiste recht gut fahren, das Panorama ist tw. auch der Hammer.
Und wenn es mal eine große aber fahrtechnisch eher einfache Tour sein soll, nehmt euch als Tagestour den Tremalzo vor. Habe ihn letztes Jahr gemacht und hat mir gut gefallen. Ist nur zwischen Passo Rocchetta und Larici (auch 422b) tw. ein wenig anspruchsvoller. Hier vom Rocchetta nicht den rechten 422 (ohne b) nehmen, steil und verboten.

Es wäre schön wenn ihr hinterher einfach mal einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht abgebt!

LG und viel Spaß!
Stefan


----------



## Fredo73 (7. Juli 2016)

Hallöchen,

hier ein kurzes Fazit zur Tour:
Letztlich ist alles recht gut gelaufen, wenn auch anders als ursprünglich geplant. Die von mir zusammengestellten Touren sind wir nicht gefahren, sondern haben und größrenteils an die Karte gehalten, die an Gondel und Bikeverleih ausgegeben wurde. Darauf gab es ein paar Tourenempfehlungen, eingeteilt in "Tourist" und "Freeride". wir haben uns am ersten Tag für eine der "Tourist" Routen entschieden. Diese enthielt ein paar recht knackige Trailabschnitte (Ich denke S2). Ausserdem kamen wir einmal vom Weg ab und haben ausversehen (zum Glück) ein Stück Sentiero 633 und 650 mitgenommen. War eine nette Tour, etwas zu wenig Trail, etwas zuviel Asphalt/Schotter, dennoch schön.

Für die zweit Tour wollten wir den Uphillpart niedrig halten und daher habe ich versucht, eine Route mehr oder weniger direkt von der Liftstation am Monte Baldo runter nach Malcesine zu finden. Da dort ausser der Freeridestrecke auf Anhieb nichts zu entdecken war, habe ich kurzerhand auf der Karte etwas adäquat erscheinendes rausgesucht. Ich kann es nicht mehr genau nachvollziehen aber es muss eine Mischung aus Sentiero 11;3;2;13 (teilweise "Lake Garda Mountain race") gewesen sein. Teilweise war das nicht fahrbar weil zu steil, teilweise Schotterpiste, teilweise Asphalt und teilweise schöner Trail, laut Karte S1.
Was die Strecke auf jeden Fall war: schlecht geplant;-) AAAber!! Spass hat dennoch auch das gemacht
Abseits der "großen" Sentieros ist es meiner Meinung nach schwer etwas passendes zu finden da unklar ist ob Trail, Wanderweg oder Schotterpiste.
In Bezug auf meine Mitstreiter war die Sorge unbegründet. Auch wenn beide keine Downhillerfahrung haben sind sie echt top gefahren.
Der eine hat mich locker stehen lassen, sein Kommentar "...ach...mit der passenden Geschwindigkeit geht das alles ganz gut...";-)

Soviel zum Gardasee. Etwas wehmütig bin ich dennoch...den 650/622 oder den Dosso dei Roveri wäre ich doch gerne noch gefahen. Vielleicht an andern mal

Nun geht es Ende August nach Österreich. Dort suche ich etwas, das schöne Trails mit Gondelanschluss bietet. Aber das wird ein neuer Threat;-)
Danke nochmal für alle hilfreichen Kommentare!
LG
Fredo


----------



## guckguckichbins (5. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

ich mach das Thema noch mal auf - weil es thematisch passt.

Ich bin verwirrt. Ich hab ja jetzt schon viel hier gelesesen und bin eigentlich zu dem Entschluss gekommen, das es vom Monte Baldo keine "einfache" Abfahrt gibt, die ich mit meinem 8jährigen Sohn meistern kann.
Dann hab ich diese Seite entdeckt:
http://planetoutdoor.de/touren/mountainbike/panoramarunde-auf-dem-monte-baldo
Hier ist die Strecke als leicht eingestuft.
Wir sind beide nicht so erfahren und wollen einfach nur eine schöne Abfahrt vom Monte Baldo machen.

Ist die Tour jetzt zu machen oder nicht?

Hier hab ich auch noch was gefunden:
http://360gardalife.com/de/sport/408/monte-baldo-gardasee-bike-tour-red-route

Vielen Dank für eure Meinungen.


----------



## freetourer (5. Juli 2017)

guckguckichbins schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich mach das Thema noch mal auf - weil es thematisch passt.
> 
> ...



Hi.

Die erste von Dir verlinkte Tour müsste die "Ronda Monte Baldo" aus dem Moser Bike Guide sein.

Die habe ich schon mehrfach mit MTB - Anfängern geguidet - vor einigen Jahren haben wir auf auch in der Gondel einen Vater mit seinem ca. 10 jährigen Sohn getroffen, die aber überhaupt nicht wussten wie sie überhaupt wieder runterkommen sollten und die beiden kurzerhand auch auf dieser Runde mitgenommen.

Prinzipiell ist die Runde nicht anstrengend und fahrtechnisch leicht (MTB - Maßstäbe als Beurteilungsgrundlage).


----------



## TobiTheDuck (7. Juli 2017)

Hallöchen,

auch ich möchte dieses Jahr im September zum ersten Mal an den Gardasee - bzw. überhaupt zum ersten Mal mit dem MTB in den Urlaub.
Ich fahre sonst immer im Taunus Touren von ca. 30-50km und ca. 1000hm (komplett, nicht am Stück, aber da geht gefühlt noch bissl mehr) und fahre dort am liebsten S1 und auch mal S2 (wer´s kennt: Victoriatrail, Brunhildispfad und ab Limeskastell).
Konditionell und fahrtechnisch noch ziemlich ausbaufähig, aber auch nicht mehr auf Anfängerniveau.

Ich plane so um die 12 Tage Gardasee, aber nicht ausschließlich zum Radeln, bisschen Kultur und Entspannung muss ja auch sein. Und ich werd dort dann auch Nicht-Biker treffen oder evt. noch nen totalen Anfänger mitnehmen, mit dem ich dann leichte Panoramatouren fahren würde.
Ich werd aber auch genug Zeit für Solo-Touren haben, muss dann aber auch nicht 2000hm bezwingen, sondern würde dann teilweise shutteln, je nach Tour halt.

Habe zwei Camping-Stationen geplant, die erste Hälfte im Norden und die zweite südwestlich, dort dann tendenziell weniger MTB-Tage.

Würde mir jetzt gerne ein Tourenbuch kaufen, ich plane die Touren ungern ausschließlich am PC, möchte vorher bissl schmökern. Fahre dann aber schon mit GPS (Komoot, auch für Gardasee zu empfehlen?).
Die Bücher von Andreas Albrecht scheinen neben den Moser-Guides schon zum Standard zu gehören - bloß welches?

"Supertrails Gardasee" für den Einstieg und mein Profil zu empfehlen oder doch eher für Gardasee-Kenner?

"GPS-Bikeguide" macht vielleicht mehr Sinn, bloß welcher der fünf Bände? Teil 1 "Mountainbiketouren für die ganze Familie" hört sich ganz passend an. Welcher Teil deckt denn auch ein paar Klassiker mit ab?

Roadbook im Buch brauch ich nicht unbedingt, muss ich nicht auf Tour mit mir rumschleppen. GPS und Karte als Backup reicht denke ich.


Tipps bzw. Empfehlungen wären spitze! Hab jetzt zwar schon einiges zu dem viel diskutierten Thema hier gelesen aber noch nicht alle Antworten gefunden.


----------



## sub-xero (7. Juli 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 601 ist meist S2....


Nunja. Ich halte die S-Trailklassifizierung ja immer für sehr subjektiv. Hier wurde der Sentiero 601 vollständig im Video dokumentiert, da kannst du dir selbst ein Bild machen:




Meiner Meinung nach größtenteils S2-S3, mit etlichen Schlüsselstellen die eher noch schwieriger sind.


----------



## Laul (7. Juli 2017)

Hai sub-xero.
Geiles Video von gewohnt spitzenmäßiger Qualität.
Auffällig ist Eure Fahrtechnik mit nahezu nie blockierenden Rädern. 
Da sind mir schon ganz andere sog. Downhiller im oberen Bereich des 601er entgegengekommen, deren Motto scheinbar war: "Oben die Hinterrad-Bremse rein und erst unten wieder gelöst".
Klasse Werbung für den umweltbewussten MTB-Sport. Ganz großes Kino!!!!

Schöne Grüße
Ciao
Ulli


----------

